# What flavor chips wrapped up in AMPS?



## dave17a (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my AMPS Friday and The 1# of oak chips was sent plus ordered 5# of pitmasters. The smoker was wrapped up with pellets in it. What flavor are these and wont they have oil on them?

             Thanks, Dave


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Not sure on that...try a PM to TJohnson.  He is the inventor of the AMNPS and owns the company...bet he could tell you.

If you are concerned, toss what's in the smoker - sounds like you have plenty more.

Bill


----------

